# 1993 Ford Ranger 4.0 V6 Gas coming out of exhaust.



## thebear219 (Feb 9, 2011)

I've been drviing for a couple weeks with no problems. Started it up yesterday and smelled gas, began looking and smoke was coming from exhaust. My first thought was blown head gasket and watter evap coming out. I checked it is gas I checked the FPR by undoing the vacume house and no gas coming out of nipple. Any other ideas before i take it apart and order head gasket set, someone said a tuck open valve whic i hope not i dont wanted to take it down to the head.


----------



## Raylo (Feb 12, 2006)

Well, if you are going to replace the head gasket the head would be have to come off. But I don't see why you would default to thinking a blown head gasket is the problem. More likely it is something in the fuel delivery or emission controls systems that is creating an over rich condition. Hopefully someone here will have an idea where to start dx'ing. Any engine codes?


----------



## octaneman (May 13, 2009)

Hi thebear219


When is the gas smell more prevalent, is it during initial start-up or when the engine is hot ?


----------



## kendallt (Feb 21, 2007)

o2 sensor, stuck injector(s), will result in over rich conditions. You will normally smell this when standing near car, and often see it in the form of dark smoke.
Plugs not firing will send fuel out the exhaust.
Both conditions also tend to put fuel in the crank case, so smell your oil.

A worn timing chain will also do it. contrary to 'Known facts' computers and tensioners can not compensate for a worn out chain, all they can do is mask it for a while by manipulating spark timing, they can't adjust actual valve timing.


----------



## kjms1 (Jun 4, 2010)

o2 sensor will not cause a flooding prob in the exhaust like that
a stuck injector or a coolant sensor that is saying it is - 20 deg will tell the injectors to stay open longer to let more fuel in the engine
you can use a stethoscope and see if you hear the injectors clicking while it is running
a scanner will tell you if the coolant sensor is at the right temp and it can tell you the width of the injectors


----------



## kendallt (Feb 21, 2007)

O2 sensors can and do fail in a 'lean' mode, which causes the computer to increase fuel.
It's one of the most commonly noticed failures because the symptoms are pretty obvious, the smell of fuel and a drop in mileage being the main ones. 

from:
TTORA - Oxygen Sensor Test - Faq
The first thing to do is to examine the sensor. The tip should be clean and gray. If it's very black and sooty, you've been running rich and that may be the reason your CE light is on. This can become a vicious cycle with the ECU, engine and O2 sensor. The O2 sensor gets a little sooty from running rich and causes the output of the sensor to drop so the ECU makes the engine even richer causing more soot to build up on the sensor. If you have a lot of soot on the sensor, just brush it off of the outside of the sensor tip and proceed the test will most likely clean the rest off. If the sensor tip is white looking you have probably used silicone somewhere that is not sensor safe and the sensor has been poisoned. 

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------

from : Tech To Tech 

Dead O2 sensor. This is a sensor that has failed for any number of reasons. It produces no voltage, remembering low voltage = lean signal (L=L). The computer responded with a rich command. Solution? Replace the O2 sensor and look for the reason for the failure.
-------------------------------------------------------------------

ken.


----------



## thebear219 (Feb 9, 2011)

Ok i was possiably thinking a stuck open valve not just head gasket sorry didnt say that on my first post. Anyway i got the codes they were 513 Intral voltage failre PCM ; 157 Mass Air Flow (MAF) Sensor below minimum voltage ; 158 MAF Sensonr above maximum voltage ; last 176 systems indicates lean bank #2


----------



## kendallt (Feb 21, 2007)

depends on what type of MAF sensor you have, but being a 93 ford I'd say it was the hot wire type. these operate by pasing a current through the wire to make it hot, then a computer calculates how much air is going into the engine by determining how much current it takes to maintain temp. 
issue is that many airborne particles 'bake' onto the wire, insulating it and causing false readings, clean it out by removing it and spraying it with carb cleaner, or placing the tip in a small comtainer with a solvent. DO NOT try to brush it or scrape it, it's pretty delicate. On fords, they're are held in with safety torx fasteners, that have a pin in the center, so you need the right driver (or can break the pin with a screw driver and use a regular torx. 

With the lean condition, I'd check the O2 sensors, and do a compression check before messing with the heads. 

If a valve is stuck, you'll know it because you can hear them.


----------



## thebear219 (Feb 9, 2011)

Ok i smelld the oil and sure enough it smells like gas. Any suggestions?


----------



## thebear219 (Feb 9, 2011)

*93 ranger gas from tail pipe*

Ok gas is coming from the tail pipe and the oil does smell and I believe have a small amount of gas in it. Was told on previous post its the timing that is more than likely off. Had to repost I updated and no responses.


----------



## skater488 (Nov 29, 2011)

hey i was wondering if you had found the problem or fixed it because i have the exact same issuse, im having fuel coming outta my exhaust and i ran some codes and i got a MAF voltage high and a pcm failure, my main thought ive been having is i have a stuck fuel injector open, i have a 1993 ford explorer 4.0 v6 which is basically the same as the ranger, i would apprciately greatly if you can reply back soon thank you.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Check the vacuum line on the fuel pressure regulator valve, if the diaphragm in the valve breaks it'll suck fuel through the hose into the intake manifold.

The PCM failure code would also be a concern, as it may be holding the injectors open and the mass airflow sensor also plays a big part in the amount of fuel the pcm thinks the engine needs, does the motor run?


----------



## skater488 (Nov 29, 2011)

yeah the motor runs and i checked every spark plug also and it seems that only the driver side 3 have gas on them but when i turn the engine on it seems like it has like no power


----------



## thebear219 (Feb 9, 2011)

I took an ohm meter and checked my fuel injectors and sure enough the one closest to the front on the passenger side was bad


----------



## MasterGeek (Dec 17, 2011)

I'd also be checking the MAF sensor connector harness. Ford had a repair kit for those. The bad injector sounds feasible, but likely it would be mechanically stuck partly open or leaking.


----------

